# S.E. Florida Nov. 2-5 (4 nights)



## LannyPC (Oct 2, 2014)

Unit can be located anywhere between W. Palm Beach and Key Largo.

We would like at least 1-BR and preferably near the E. coast.

Please contact me via PM.


----------



## jcraycraft (Oct 3, 2014)

*Florida*

Have a unit at Wyndham Palm Aire
11/2---4 Nights
$350.00
jerry
330/464-6359


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 4, 2014)

*Done Deal!*

I have taken the offer from a fellow TUGger.  Thanks to the others who submitted offers.


----------

